# Looking for guides around Port Aransas



## Dathaidragon1 (Dec 15, 2016)

I’m looking for a Guide that can accompany 5 guys. We are looking around Port Aransas. Any Good Recommendations?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

What date? I can fish up to six on my 26ft Southshore..... I am in that area some over the coming months. If the date works out I can happily get yall out on the boat.


----------



## Dathaidragon1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Next week not sure if Friday or Saturday.


----------



## hooknbullet2 (Jan 17, 2006)

Call Jared. I highly recommend him. 






Home | First Light Fishing Charters, Bay Guide Service, Rockport TX


First Light Fishing Charters Fishing Guide Service, Rockport TX Bay trips, bait, lure and fly fishing along the Texas Mid Coast.




www.firstlighttexas.com


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Oh man....I'm not much help there....hard to book a Friday Saturday with less than a month or two notice.


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Sgrem said:


> Oh man....I'm not much help there....hard to book a Friday Saturday with less than a month or two notice.


Would you be available on June 24th or 25th? Rockport, Port Aransas?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I would be happy to get your crew out on the boat but Sorry I am booked up those days.


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Sgrem said:


> I would be happy to get your crew out on the boat but Sorry I am booked up those days.


Thanks!


----------

